# Beratung Wasserkühlung



## Alumic (16. September 2015)

*Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei mir auf Aquatuning.de eine Wasserkühlung zusammenzustellen. Budget ist zweitrangig. Da ich Neuling bin was Wasserkühlung betrifft, wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir ein paar Ratschläge erteilen könntet.

Ich würde gerne eine Ähnliche Wasserkühlung bauen wollen wie der Youtuber Jayztwocents. Man mag von dem Kerlchen halten was man will, aber das Aussehen seiner Wasserkühlung im Pc hat es mir angetan. 
Da ich mir ohnehin keinen klobigen Luftkühler in das neue Gehäuse packen möchte, da es evtl. Probleme mit den Ram-Bänken geben könnte und mir auch die Optik gar nicht zusagt, will ich mich nun mal daran versuchen. 

Meine Gehäuse ist ein Corsair 780T        Dies wären die möglichen Radiator-Plätze im Gehäuse:   Front: 240/280/360mm  Top: 240/280/360mm   Rear: 120/140mm    Bottom: 240mm

Diese Teile hatte ich mir bisher ausgeguckt:

Radiator:                                 Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 360mm  (Welche Lüfter kann man dazu empfehlen?)

Ausgleichsbehälter:          Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 25   

Pumpe:                                    Phobya DC12-260 12Volt Pump

Schlauch:  Gibt es Empfehlungen? PETG? Acryl?  Sollen keine flexiblen Schläuche sein und wenn möglich durchsichtig, da ich die Kühlflüssigkeit gerne blutrot einfärben wollen würde.


EDIT: Ein Bild von dem System, was ich in etwa nachbauen möchte: http://i.ytimg.com/vi/whKB8YvB14w/maxresdefault.jpg

Ich hoffe diese "Wall-of-Text" hat hier Niermanden erschlagen ^^


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Bring mal ein Link wo ich die WaKü von dem youtuber anschauen kann. Ich werde nämlich sicher nicht alle Videos von ihm jetzt anschauen^^

Was willst den jetzt genau wissen? Wenn es speziell was zum Gehäuse ist kann ich dir vielleicht weiterhelfen hab das selbe und vor paar Wochen ne WaKü reingebaut.
Als sinnvoller Tipp kann ich dir jetzt auch nur sagen mach dir im Vorfeld Gedanken wie du die Suppe wieder raus bekommen willst. Bei Schläuche weiß ich es nicht, hab "nur" Soft-Tube genommen. Acryl soll aber gut sein. Soll auch nicht die Farbe der Flüssigkeit annehmen. Erfahrung damit hab ich aber nicht.


----------



## Alumic (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Bring mal ein Link wo ich die WaKü von dem youtuber anschauen kann. Ich werde nämlich sicher nicht alle Videos von ihm jetzt anschauen^^
> 
> Was willst den jetzt genau wissen? Wenn es speziell was zum Gehäuse ist kann ich dir vielleicht weiterhelfen hab das selbe und vor paar Wochen ne WaKü reingebaut.
> Als sinnvoller Tipp kann ich dir jetzt auch nur sagen mach dir im Vorfeld Gedanken wie du die Suppe wieder raus bekommen willst.



Oh na klar, Bilder wären hilfreich ^^

http://i.ytimg.com/vi/whKB8YvB14w/maxresdefault.jpg Wobei dazu gesagt werden muss, dass er das Obsidian 900D Gehäuse verwendet wodurch er Pumpe und sonstige unschöne Schläuche einen Stock tiefer versteckt gelegt hat.

Hast du vielleicht ein Bild parat, wie du die Schläuche bei dir verlegt hast? Weiß nämlich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht wirklich, wie ich das ganze verlegen möchte ^^ Und da fängt es auch schon an. Wie bist du vorgegangen?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

naja gut ich hab halt "nur" Soft-Tube. Du willst ja Hard-Tubes. Ist halt ein Unterschied beim Verlegen^^ Hard Tubes stell ich mir aber schon als Gefrickel vor. Aber Optisch kann es natürlich Wlten ausmachen wenn man es richtig macht 
Ich hab einfach erstmal die Kühler montiert und dann geschaut wie ich verleg^^ Hab mir davor auch nicht viele Gedanken gemacht. Generell kann man sagen die die Schläuche so kurz wie möglich sein sollten, sieht dann mMn auch am besten aus.
 Was mich angekotzt hat war das ich den HDD- Schacht rausnehmen musste, dort steht jetzt bei mir die Pumpe. Platz für 2 AGBs im Gehäuse wirst du auch nur sehr sehr sehr schwer finden. Um das CD laufwerk zu entfernen, also den kompletten Käfig war ich auch zu dumm dafür. Aber den brauch ich eh bei meinem Internet^^.
Bilder wollte ich von mir eig noch nicht posten, da ich bis jetzt nur die CPU hab. Muss noch warten bis in 3-5 Wochen ein Kühlblock für die GPU kommt.


----------



## Alumic (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Wo hast du denn die Radiatoren eingebaut und welche Größe hast du genommen?^^ Kühlst du sowohl CPU als auch Grafikkarte? Reicht denn nicht ein AGB aus?  

Ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass das mit den Festplatten-Käfigen ein Krampf werden würde. Das 780T ist zwar schon nicht wirklich klein aber für ne Wasserkühlung kann es leider nie groß genug sein so wie es scheint ^^


----------



## kC0pter (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Was soll denn bei dir alles gekühlt werden ?

Hardtubes ist halt schon etwas anspruchsvoller, aber auch nicht unmöglich.
Wenn die Schläuche nicht so felxibel aussehen sollen, dann nimm 16/10er, die sind dicker und sehen ziemlich stabil aus.
Ich kann später mal von meinem Case ein oder zwei Bilder posten. Hab auch Clear-Tubes mit rotem Liquid und bei mir sind CPU und GPU unter Wasser.


----------



## Alumic (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Ich würde zu Beginn erstmal nur meine CPU kühlen wollen da ich mir Ende des Jahres eine zweite 980er ti hole und dann gleich beide in einem Rutsch  umbauen möchte. Zudem kann ich so erstmal Erfahrungen mit dem Umgang sammeln. Die größte Sorge ist momentan die Verlegung der Schläuche und die dazugehörigen Befestigungen. 
Denn gerade bei Hard-Tubes muss man oftmals mehrere dieser Anschlüsse zusammenschrauben und das noch über Ecken um das gewünschte Ergebnis zu erzielen^^


----------



## kC0pter (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Ja stimmt, bei Hard-Tubes bist du da manchmal etwas längengebunden.
Woran du auch denken musst ist, dass Hard-Tubes nur genau zwei Positionen verbinden können und bei Hardwareänderung teilweise nicht weiterverwendet werden können. Da liegt auch ein Vorteil von Schläuchen.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Hab nen 360er Radiator; 30mm dick direkt über das Mainboard angebracht. Lüfter direkt unter das Mashgitter. Werde aber vermutlich noch ein 280er Radiator vorne anbringen, sobald die GPU drankommt. Vor allem wenn du mit nem Sli System daherkommst wird dir ein 360er nicht reichen. Machs also gleich richtig und kauf dir mehr Radis gleich dazu Gibt ne Faustregel pro 100W Abwärme ein 120mm Lüfter. Das Ergebnis im Bestenfall aufrunden. Je mehr Radis du verbauen kannst desto besser. Bloß nicht zimperlich sein^^.
Bei Hardtubes kann ich halt auch nicht helfen. Würde aber am Anfang bis du deine Grafikkarten mit einbindest auf Soft-Tube setzen. Schlauch kostet jetzt nicht die Welt.


----------



## Alumic (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Ok also frei nach dem Motto "klotzen und nicht kleckern" ^^ Wie komme ich denn an die Daten wie viel Abwärme meine einzelnen Komponenten erzeugen? 

Ich hab bisher nur hard-tubes gesehen, die so verlegt worden sind, dass ich Gefallen daran gefunden habe. Zugegeben: Viele Waküs habe ich auch noch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen. Wenn man flexible Schläuche auch halbwegs gerade verlegen kann, würde ich auch lieber zu denen greifen allein schon wegen der leichteren Verarbeitung im Gehäuse.


----------



## kC0pter (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Da hat @Bot_mit_Ping recht. 
Deine GPU hat so 250W, die gekühlt werden müssen. Dann kommen noch knapp 100 von CPU und, wenn die zweite Karte kommt, nochmal 250 für diese.
Das sind dann zusammen 600 Watt, die gekühlt werden müssen, ohne OC. Nach Faustregel wären das zwei 360er Radis und das ist das untere Limit.
Wenn noch OC hinzu kommt und die Raumtemperatur nicht gerade vorteilhaft ist, dann reichen die zwei Radis gar nicht.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Eine GTX980ti soll ungefähr 250Watt haben. Also 500 plus 100Watt von der CPU sind 600 Watt Abwärme. Also brauchst mindestens  oben ein 360er Radi und vorne ein 280er = 640er^^ 
Also ich gib dir jetzt keine Garantie das du damit zufrieden bist^^ Das ist halt schon das mindeste. 

Halbwegs gerade kannst die schon verlegen^^ Wie schon vorhin geschrieben bevor du nicht komplett alle Teile hast die du unter Wasser setzten willst würde ich auf Soft-Tubes setzen. Dann siehst es ja selber ob es dir zusagt oder nicht

Edit: OC kommt natürlich auch noch dazu. Ich mach dir mal ein Bild wie es bei mir aussieht


----------



## Ryle (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Zunächst solltest du mal genau ausmessen, was du an Platz zur Verfügung hast. Beim 780T kann man in der Theorie zwei 360er unterbringen, aber der in der Front hat eine Höhenbeschränkung, das der Platz bis zum Laufwerkkäfig recht eng ist. Wichtig ist auch die mögliche Tiefe, bzw. Dicke des Radiators.
Gerade bei den tieferen Radiatoren würde ich dann je nach Lüftergröße zu anderen Radiatoren greifen. Bei 360 zum XSPC RX360 und bei 280/420 zu Hardwarelabs BlackIce SR1 oder SR2. Beide skalieren bei niedrigen Drehzahlen sehr gut, haben ein gutes Finish und sind weniger restriktiv als die Nexxxos Reihe. Die Alphacool Radiatoren würde ich nur bei den 30mm Variante nutzen, da sind die auch relativ konkurrenzlos.

Am einfachsten wird es wohl sein, in die Front nen 280mm Hardwarelabs SR1 zu setzen und ins Top nen RX360. Da hast du wohl am wenigsten Probleme und kannst auch die Schläuche eher verstecken. Allerdings ist dann wahrscheinlich kein Platz mehr für ein optisches Laufwerk.

Wenn du mit Hardtubes anfängst, nimm besser PETG, die sind einfacher zu biegen, brechen nicht und du hast etwas Spielraum wenn sie nicht 100% richtig gebogen wurden.

Die Pumpe würde ich überdenken, da gibt es bessere Lösungen. Kannst ja auch ne AGB/Pumpen Combo nehmen. Aquastream mit Aquainlet oder EK/D5 X-Res usw.

Du darfst aber auch nicht vergessen, dass bei Jayz Junkworks, noch einiges dazu kommt. Das ist ne Midplate verbaut, die einen Großteil der "Sauerei" versteckt, dann Custom Sleeving und ein recht cleanes Case von Caselabs, was mal alleine um die 600€ kostet.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Hier mal paar Fotos. Wie du unten ein Radiator anbringen kannst ist mir ein Rätsel. Nen 140er vvl Haha, aber besser wie keinen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist mir aber ein Bedürfnis nochmal zu Betonen das meine WaKü noch nicht fertig ist. Die Grafikkarte kommt selbstverständlich noch hinzu. Die Lüfter passen Farblich auch nicht. Das Netzteil wird auch noch ersetzt weil es viel zu laut ist^^Die gelben Kabel sind mir also jetzt noch egal. Der untere Schlauch ist bisschen zu lange und sieht albern aus. Die Unterlegscheiben bei den oberen Lüfter sehen auch kacke aus, war aber bisschen Ängstlich weil ich nichts gesehen hab als ich den Radi angeschraubt hab. Hat zwar ein Schutz aber trotzdem^^ und kürzere Schrauben hatte ich nicht. Die 30mm waren mir irgentwie schon wieder zu kurz^^ 
Wie du halt siehst ohne SSDs wäre ich ziemlich aufgeschmissen, weil Platz für so ne fette HDD hab ich nicht mehr wirklich ohne das die Optik zu sehr leidet.

Den AGB musste ich schon fast auf der Höhe verbauen. Eine Stufe weiter unten sieht kacke aus und ist mir persönlich schon zu tief und weiter oben stößt es an das Laufwerk. Oder du nimmst ein kleineres. Der 3te SSD Käfig in der Mitte kann ich nicht mehr anschrauben, wegen der Halterung des AGBs.


----------



## Alumic (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Ok ich merke schon, dass ich da mit meiner Zusammenstellung an Teilen und der Planung lediglich die Spitze des Eisbergs angerissen habe ^^ Würde da vllt ein Gehäusewechsel sinnvoll sein? Ich liebäugle schon eine weile mit dem Obisidian 900D von Corsair...jedoch finde ich das 780T echt gelungen - wenn man denn nicht wasserkühlen möchte ^^

Die  BlackIce SR1/2 hatte ich noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Danke für den Hinweis. Sind denn diese Kombinationen aus AGB und Pumpe qualitativ in Ordnung? Oftmals gibt es ja gerade bei solchen Bundles einen Haken.


----------



## Alumic (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Hier mal paar Fotos. Wie du unten ein Radiator anbringen kannst ist mir ein Rätsel. Nen 140er vvl Haha, aber besser wie keinen^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schaut gut aus! Wie viel Platz ist denn da noch zwischen deinem AGB und der Grafikkarte? Das sieht ja ziemlich knapp aus...welche Maße hat deine Karte? Nicht dass meine länger ist und ich ein noch größeres Problem habe. ^^ Die blaue Kühlfüssigkeit..wie hast du die hinbekommen? ^^


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Gehäusewechsel kannst du tun wenn du willst. Mit dem obsidian 900D hast du schon mehr Optionen. Wenn es dir wert ist. Ich bin trotz allem mit meiner WaKü zufrieden. So ne midplate kommt bei mir nicht infrage, ich möchte auch das man die Pumpe sieht.

nene eine Längere GPU wie die Sapphire R9 390 nitro mit 308mm hast du sicherlich nicht^^ vor allem der Lüfter ist mindestens 20mm länger wie das PCB und der kommt ja ab wenn der Kühlblock draufkommt^^ Platz ist circa 5mm reicht aber.

Als Kühlflüssigkeit hab ich einfach entmineralisiertes Wasser und  ein Farbzusatz verwendet. Gegen Rost hab ich jetzt nichtmal was drinnen.^^ Mal ne Frage von mir braucht man das unbedingt?

Die Eheim 12V Pumpe war Testsieger bei PCGH und ich hör die kein bisschen^^ bin mit der echt zufrieden. Das einzige was genervt hat war das man sich doch ein Adapter kaufen musste. Steht im WaKü Guide von PCGH anders drinnen.

Edit: Die blauen Schläuche sehen doch schon milchig aus im Vergleich zum blauen AGB. Ich werde vermutlich auch früher oder später auf Hard-tubes umsteigen dort sollst das nicht haben. Steht bei mir aber noch alles in den Sternen.


----------



## Ryle (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Das 900D ist meiner Meinung nach für den Preis noch eine ziemliche Baustelle. Man kann zwar ein aufgeräumtes System darin vergraben, aber wenn es optisch wirklich top werden soll muss dort auch noch sehr viel gemacht werden. 
Günstiger wäre da das Enthoo Primo in das du genauso viel Fläche unterbekommst und es auch ohne Modding etwas aufgeräumter und durchdachter wirkt.

Die EK/D5 Combo ist ganz gut und sieht auch schick aus. Die Aquastream/Aquainlet Combo ist leiser, sieht nicht ganz so toll aus und ist wegen des AGB Aufbaus leider ein Alptraum zum entlüften.
Das 780T reicht eigentlich aus für deine Vorhaben, gerade weil der Aufbau ja relativ offen ist. Festplatten sehe ich auch nicht als Problem. Ja 3,5" wird ein Problem, aber mit 2,5" HDDs und SSDs bekommst du eigentlich genug Speicher auf der Seite unter.



> Gegen Rost hab ich jetzt nichtmal was drinnen.^^ Mal ne Frage von mir braucht man das unbedingt?



Wenn du Aluminium und Kupfer im Kreislauf hast, solltest du ein Korrosionsschutz beifügen, ansonsten gibt es da weniger Probleme. Aber Innovatek Protect schadet nie, schmiert nämlich auch die Pumpe.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

danke, dann bestell ich das mal und schütt ein bisschen von dem Zeug rein.


----------



## kC0pter (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Hier ist meine WaKü.
Ich hab 16/10er Schläuche und auch rotes Liquid genommen.
Hab leider nur mein Handy zum Bilder machen. Ich hoffe, man kann sie anschauen.
Ich hab für eine GTX 980Ti und ein i7 6700k einen 280er und ein 240er Radi (350 Watt abzuführen --> laut Faustformel reicht dafür zwei 240er) und bei mir wird das Liquid schon gut warm.
Bei Ark mit Epic-Details: 33° Wasser, 31° GPU, 40° CPU


----------



## Alumic (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



kC0pter schrieb:


> Hier ist meine WaKü.
> Ich hab 16/10er Schläuche und auch rotes Liquid genommen.
> Hab leider nur mein Handy zum Bilder machen. Ich hoffe, man kann sie anschauen.
> Ich hab für eine GTX 980Ti und ein i7 6700k einen 280er und ein 240er Radi (350 Watt abzuführen --> laut Faustformel reicht dafür zwei 240er) und bei mir wird das Liquid schon gut warm.
> Bei Ark mit Epic-Details: 33° Wasser, 31° GPU, 40° CPU



Die Temperaturen sind doch schon ordentlich mag ich meinen? Da komme ich mit meiner bisherigen Luftkühlung nicht hin.

Was für ein Gehäuse nutzt du?


----------



## Alumic (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



Ryle schrieb:


> Das 900D ist meiner Meinung nach für den Preis noch eine ziemliche Baustelle. Man kann zwar ein aufgeräumtes System darin vergraben, aber wenn es optisch wirklich top werden soll muss dort auch noch sehr viel gemacht werden.
> Günstiger wäre da das Enthoo Primo in das du genauso viel Fläche unterbekommst und es auch ohne Modding etwas aufgeräumter und durchdachter wirkt.
> 
> Die EK/D5 Combo ist ganz gut und sieht auch schick aus. Die Aquastream/Aquainlet Combo ist leiser, sieht nicht ganz so toll aus und ist wegen des AGB Aufbaus leider ein Alptraum zum entlüften.
> ...



Wow das Enthoo Primo hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen! Das wird ja auch in sämtlichen Tests sehr gelobt. Danke für den Tipp!

Besteht die Möglichkeit die D5 Pumpe auch an einen runden AGB anzuschließen? Diese viereckigen die in die Laufwerkschächte reinkommen sagen mir zum Beispiel gar nicht zu.


----------



## kC0pter (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Das ist ein Cooltek W2


----------



## Alumic (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



kC0pter schrieb:


> Das ist ein Cooltek W2



Ah hab mich schon gewundert wie du so viel Platz in einem Midi Tower gefunden hast ^^


----------



## kC0pter (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



Alumic schrieb:


> Ah hab mich schon gewundert wie du so viel Platz in einem Midi Tower gefunden hast ^^


Naja Platz ist relativ  
So großartig viel mehr past da auch nciht mehr rein und du willst gar nicht erst die Rückseite sehen


----------



## Alumic (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



kC0pter schrieb:


> Naja Platz ist relativ
> So großartig viel mehr past da auch nciht mehr rein und du willst gar nicht erst die Rückseite sehen



In meinem Midi Tower vorher hatte ich schon Probleme die Luftkühlung unterzubringen...von den ganzen Kabeln will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Da scheint dein Cooltek für seine doch sehr kompakten Maße ein gutes Platzverhältnis zu bieten


----------



## kC0pter (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Ja, stimmt 
da hat man hinten 9+ cm PLatz für Kabelmanagement, Pumpe, Netzteil, Festplatte, ODD und SSD 
Kann auch gleich noch eins von der Seite machen


----------



## Alumic (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Ja bitte  würde mich wirklich mal interessieren wie viel Platz du noch hinter den Kulissen hast ^^


----------



## kC0pter (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Hier einmal die Rückseite und zweimal die rechte Seite.
Hab mal ein wenig markiert wo was ist weil man es ja nicht so dolle erkennen kann . Der AGB ist hinter der HDD, falls mans nicht erkennen kann 
Und sorry für die komischen Lichtverhältnisse und die Quali, geht leider night besser gerade -.-


----------



## Alumic (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Die Quali ist vollkommen ausreichend  Allein das alles da hinten unterzubringen grenzt an ein Meisterwerk  Hut ab! Aber machst du dir keine Sorgen dass die Pumpe evtl. mal rumzickt weil sie schief steht? ^^


----------



## kC0pter (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Ja war schon ein wenig eng da hinten  Aber das hängt auch hauptsächlich daran, dass bequiet die Kabel immer pro Strang in einen Sleev gepackt hat. Ich will mir noch von Cablemod die Custom-Sleeved Cable holen, die lassen sich noch ein bissl besser verstauen und sehen auch deutlich besser aus 
Auf dem Bild sieht die Pumpe schiefer aus als sie in Wirklchkeit ist , aber das macht nix. Die könntest du auch die Pumpe waagrecht verbauen, das macht der nix.
Und warum die Bilder jetzt gedreht sind, weiß ich auch nicht 

Edit: Die Pumpe ist eine Laing DDC-1T mit einem Watercool DDC LT Acryl Deckel und einem Alphacool Laing DDC metal - black nickel Bottom-Case.


----------



## Alumic (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Ich hab auch schon oft geflucht wegen der dämlichen Kabel   Gerade in Midi towern kann man sich vernünftiges Kabelmanagement  nicht selten an den Hut stecken. Ist bei mir auch oftmals in nem Kabelsalat geendet den ich nur noch notdürftig mit Kabelbindern bändigen konnte 
Bist du mit der Pumpe zufrieden? Läuft die leise?


----------



## kC0pter (16. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Ich hör die nur, wenn ich das Seitenteil abnehm und mit dem Ohr hingeh 
Aber das geht auch nur mit dem Shoggy, der da drunter steht 
Kostet aber auch nur 8Euro, also nicht die Welt.


----------



## Tabby91 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



Alumic schrieb:


> Besteht die Möglichkeit die D5 Pumpe auch an einen runden AGB anzuschließen? Diese viereckigen die in die Laufwerkschächte reinkommen sagen mir zum Beispiel gar nicht zu.



Ja die D5 gibt es natürlich auch als kombo mit einem runden AGB.  Gibt es soweit ich weiß von jeder Firma, die auch die 5,25 AGBs anbieten


----------



## kC0pter (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Aber ich würde das nicht machen. Die haben keine Entkopplung für die Pumpe. Das hört sich dann an wie ein Panzer, der durch dein Case fährt


----------



## Narbennarr (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



Tabby91 schrieb:


> Ja die D5 gibt es natürlich auch als kombo mit einem runden AGB.  Gibt es soweit ich weiß von jeder Firma, die auch die 5,25 AGBs anbieten



Alphacool HF D5 TOP - Plexi G1/4 - (VPP655/TPP644/MCP655) V.2 | D5 Aufsätze | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany z.b. + RÖhren AGB oder
oder
https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-bl...k-534.html?sPartner=185?campaign=psm/geizhals mit integriertem AGB


----------



## chapchap (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Also ich hab neulich meine Wakü mit PETG gemacht, weil ich persönlich auch auf den Look stehe. War das erste mal mit PETG, aber keine Hexerei. Das Problem was bei mir auftrat war aber, wie bereits erwähnt, die Länge. So´n 50cm Stück kann schon knapp sein 

Ich würde etwas mehr Röhrchen einplanen als du tatsächlich brauchst. Das biegen von PETG ist zwar simpel, aber wenn man noch ungeübt ist hat man schnell mal Bläschen drin, oder Wulste. Da sind Reserven ganz gut. War auch froh dass ich die hatte. 

Logo ist schlauch einfacher, unkomplizierter und besser Wiederverwendbar. Aber wenn dass die Hauptfaktoren wären würde wir nicht mit PETG arbeiten, oder?


----------



## Alumic (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



chapchap schrieb:


> Also ich hab neulich meine Wakü mit PETG gemacht, weil ich persönlich auch auf den Look stehe. War das erste mal mit PETG, aber keine Hexerei. Das Problem was bei mir auftrat war aber, wie bereits erwähnt, die Länge. So´n 50cm Stück kann schon knapp sein
> 
> Ich würde etwas mehr Röhrchen einplanen als du tatsächlich brauchst. Das biegen von PETG ist zwar simpel, aber wenn man noch ungeübt ist hat man schnell mal Bläschen drin, oder Wulste. Da sind Reserven ganz gut. War auch froh dass ich die hatte.
> 
> Logo ist schlauch einfacher, unkomplizierter und besser Wiederverwendbar. Aber wenn dass die Hauptfaktoren wären würde wir nicht mit PETG arbeiten, oder?



Wie bist du denn beim Biegen vorgegangen? Rohr unter den Heißluftföhn und dann vorsichtig gebogen? Oder gibt es da einen mir bisher "verbo(r)genen" Trick bei? 

EDIT: Hast du vielleicht auch gerade ein paar Bilder zur Hand damit ich mir mal das fertige Ergebnis anschauen kann?


----------



## chapchap (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Du nimmst das PETG und schiebst da nen Silikon-Cord rein (ich hab die z.B: https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-hd-tube-d-i-y-kit-10and12mm) damit das Röhrchen beim erhitzen nicht zusammenfällt. Dazu hatte ich ne Heisluftpistole auf den Rücken gestellt damit die nach oben bläst. Das Röhrchen mit dem Schlauch drin über die Wärmequelle und langsam gleichmässig erwärmen. Wenn alles schön weich ist den Winkel reinbiegen den du haben möchtest ( da kannst du auch Hilfsmittel verwenden ). Auskühlen lassen, und gut ist.  (Hier nochn Video was das gut veranschaulicht: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWcZHYSk8_A)

Ausschaun tut´s so:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kC0pter (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Monsoon hat soweit ich weiß ziemlich gute Hilfsmittel und -werkzeuge zum Winkelbiegen, mal schauen ob ich einen Link finde.

Edit: Hab sie gefunden
Die Mandrel Kits sind zum Biegen der Winkel gedacht, in zwei Größen erhältlich:
Monsoon Hardline Pro Mandrel Kit 13/10mm
Monsoon Hardline Pro Mandrel Kit 16/12mm

Das ist ein "verdrehbares" Lineal, mit dem Man Rohrwege vermessen kann, auch in 2 oder 3 Dimensionen:
Monsoon Hardline Pro Measuring Kit

und hier gibt es noch Schneidevorrichtungen, jeweils auch in zwei Größen:
Monsoon Hardline Pro Cutting Kit 13/10mm
Monsoon Hardline Pro Cutting Kit 16/12mm


----------



## Alumic (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



chapchap schrieb:


> Du nimmst das PETG und schiebst da nen Silikon-Cord rein (ich hab die z.B: https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-hd-tube-d-i-y-kit-10and12mm) damit das Röhrchen beim erhitzen nicht zusammenfällt. Dazu hatte ich ne Heisluftpistole auf den Rücken gestellt damit die nach oben bläst. Das Röhrchen mit dem Schlauch drin über die Wärmequelle und langsam gleichmässig erwärmen. Wenn alles schön weich ist den Winkel reinbiegen den du haben möchtest ( da kannst du auch Hilfsmittel verwenden ). Auskühlen lassen, und gut ist.  (Hier nochn Video was das gut veranschaulicht: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWcZHYSk8_A)
> 
> Ausschaun tut´s so:
> 
> ...




Danke für das Video - sehr aufschlussreich. Du hast also auch das Enthoo Primo wie ich sehe. Bist du zufrieden damit?


----------



## Alumic (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



kC0pter schrieb:


> Monsoon hat soweit ich weiß ziemlich gute Hilfsmittel und -werkzeuge zum Winkelbiegen, mal schauen ob ich einen Link finde.
> 
> Edit: Hab sie gefunden
> Die Mandrel Kits sind zum Biegen der Winkel gedacht, in zwei Größen erhältlich:
> ...



Da kann man ja eine richtige Wissenschaft draus machen  Danke für die Links. Das Lineal scheint ziemlich nützlich zu sein.


----------



## chapchap (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Gerne doch.
Ist das Pro ( https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/Product/3230376 )
Für meine Zwecke recht´s zur Zeit vollkommen.


----------



## kC0pter (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



Alumic schrieb:


> Da kann man ja eine richtige Wissenschaft draus machen  Danke für die Links. Das Lineal scheint ziemlich nützlich zu sein.


Ja kann man  
Ich selbst hab noch nichts für meinen PC gebogen, aber ich hab shcon öfters einem kumpel geholfen und hab auch viel in Foren erfahren, was man tun muss 
Schau dir das exzellente Dreamy Water von capten10 an, der hat auch ziemlich viel erklärt, was er macht und wie und du siehst ja, wie toll das aussieht


----------



## Alumic (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



chapchap schrieb:


> Gerne doch.
> Ist das Pro ( https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/Product/3230376 )
> Für meine Zwecke recht´s zur Zeit vollkommen.



Für einen Miditower ist das aber verdammt geräumig muss ich sagen!


----------



## Alumic (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



kC0pter schrieb:


> Ja kann man
> Ich selbst hab noch nichts für meinen PC gebogen, aber ich hab shcon öfters einem kumpel geholfen und hab auch viel in Foren erfahren, was man tun muss
> Schau dir das exzellente Dreamy Water von capten10 an, der hat auch ziemlich viel erklärt, was er macht und wie und du siehst ja, wie toll das aussieht



Wow der hat ja einen wahnsinns Aufwand betrieben! Das Ergebnis kann sich allemal sehen lassen. So ambitioniert muss mein fertiger PC aber dann doch nicht aussehen, aber das Phobia Kühlmittel in UV-Rot steht auf meiner Liste


----------



## chapchap (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Je nachdem was man braucht reichts, joa 
Aber Pumpe und AGB wurde halt etwas eng, weswegen ich zu ´ner Pumpe-Res Combo für die 5.25" Schächte greifen musste. (was dann wieder die Strecke für die PETG ewig lang werden lies.... )


----------



## kC0pter (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



Alumic schrieb:


> Wow der hat ja einen wahnsinns Aufwand betrieben! Das Ergebnis kann sich allemal sehen lassen. So ambitioniert muss mein fertiger PC aber dann doch nicht aussehen, aber das Phobia Kühlmittel in UV-Rot steht auf meiner Liste



Ja das tut er 
Mit seinem neuen Projekt Light Glass will er jetzt auch noch Acrylglasscheiben biegen 
Das mit dem UV-aktiven Rohren sieht auch bei dir sicher richtig nice aus 
Gibts auch in anderen Farben


----------



## Alumic (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Die werde ich mit Sicherheit verbauen. Die Optik hat es mir nun angetan 

Noch eine andere Frage: Sollte man für CPU und Grafikkarten jeweils einen getrennten Kreislauf legen oder kann man auch einen All-In-One bauen? 

Ich vermute, dass ein 480er Radiator allein für die CPU ein wenig zu viel wäre aber ein 480er für die Grafikkarten alleine wiederum zu wenig. Was wäre wenn ich die alle zu einem Kreislauf verbinde? 
Also in etwa: Radiator->CPU->Graka1->Graka2->Radiator und dann wieder von vorne. 

Wäre das Wasser, das von der CPU in die Grafikkarten fließt schon zu warm als dass es die noch vernünftig kühlen könnte?


----------



## chapchap (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Du kannst CPU und Graka ohne Probleme hintereinander hängen, das Wasser fliesst so schnell, das ist vllt 1° Unterschied als wenn ein Radi dazwischen ist. Ausserdem ists zum verschlauchen/verröhren viel angenehmer und sieht cleaner aus.

Von welchen Komponeten sprechen wir denn? Dann können wir mathematisch vorgehen. 100 Watt = 120er Radi


----------



## Alumic (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Ich werde mir ein komplett neues System dafür zulegen. Dazu zählt dann der i76700k mit nem MSI z170 mainboard und 2x Msi gtx 980ti. 

Bei den Radiatoren bin ich mir noch nicht sicher welche ich nehmen möchte. Gleiches gilt für den Rest der Komponenten der Wasserkühlung. Habe erst seit vorgestern mit der Idee begonnen und durchforste seitdem das Netz nach allen möglichen Varianten


----------



## chapchap (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Nun, die GPU frisst 252 Watt beim Zocken, 258 im Stresstest. Die CPU kannste grob mit 150 Watt einrechnen(Oc inkl). Gibt zusammen 666 Watt.

Dann kommste mit 2 360ern  oben/vorne nicht ganz hin. Hinten oder unten noch einen kleinen dann wärst du im grünen Bereich. Das wird dann aber knapp mit Frischluft ins Gehäuse. Die heisse Radi Luft soll ja andere Radis nicht aufheizen


----------



## Alumic (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



chapchap schrieb:


> Nun, die GPU frisst 252 Watt beim Zocken, 258 im Stresstest. Die CPU kannste grob mit 150 Watt einrechnen(Oc inkl). Gibt zusammen 666 Watt.
> 
> Dann kommste mit 2 360ern  oben/vorne nicht ganz hin. Hinten oder unten noch einen kleinen dann wärst du im grünen Bereich. Das wird dann aber knapp mit Frischluft ins Gehäuse. Die heisse Radi Luft soll ja andere Radis nicht aufheizen



Genau das dachte ich mir auch. Deswegen werde ich mir wahrscheinlich dann noch zusätzlich ein neues Gehäuse kaufen. Das 900D von Corsair oder das Enthoo Primo von Phantek. Da könnte ich nämlich jeweils oben und unten einen 480er Radiator reinhängen und die in einer push/pull Konfiguration laufen lassen. 
So hätte ich dann noch immer einen freien 140er Lüfter auf der Rückseite und zwei 140er in der Vorderseite.


----------



## chapchap (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Wenn schon, denn schon, ne? 

Aber joa für dein Luftflow wärs besser.
Bin gespannt wie´s ausschaut wenn fertig ^^


----------



## Alumic (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



chapchap schrieb:


> Wenn schon, denn schon, ne?
> 
> Aber joa für dein Luftflow wärs besser.
> Bin gespannt wie´s ausschaut wenn fertig ^^



Bei einer Wasserkühlung, ist mir schon gestern klar geworden, dass es da keine halben Sachen gibt  Meine alte Möhre (bis auf dasCorsair 780T und die 980ti) is eh bald übern Berg.  i7 2600k und 16gb ddr3 ram mit 1366mhz - klar noch absolut spieletauglich, aber wenn ich nun einmal was neues ausprobieren will, kann ich auch gleich nen Neuanfang machen ^^ 
Sowas ist bei mir immer eine Investition für mehrere Jahre. Zudem hab ich nen kleinen Bruder, der sich über mein altes System freuen wird


----------



## kC0pter (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Die Kreisläufe zu trennen macht eher weniger Sinn ( erst vielleicht bei Dual-Cpu und Quad-Sli Konfigs ).
Weil sonst hast du dann nämlich zwei unterschiedliche Kühlflächen und dann ist es möglich, dass du für CPU viel zu viel hast, was dann bei den Grakas fehlt.
Lieber alles in einen, das geht schon klar 

Hast dir schonmal das TT x9 angeschaut? Sieht etwas exotischer aus (ich finds nice ), aber da beokmmst du auch richtig viel unter.


----------



## Narbennarr (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



Alumic schrieb:


> Genau das dachte ich mir auch. Deswegen werde ich mir wahrscheinlich dann noch zusätzlich ein neues Gehäuse kaufen. Das 900D von Corsair oder das Enthoo Primo von Phantek. Da könnte ich nämlich jeweils oben und unten einen 480er Radiator reinhängen und die in einer push/pull Konfiguration laufen lassen.
> So hätte ich dann noch immer einen freien 140er Lüfter auf der Rückseite und zwei 140er in der Vorderseite.



Hab ich ähnlich nur, das ich oben einen 420er habe. Etwas größere Fläche und ein Lüfter gespart 

Unten darf der Radiator max 127mm breit sein, ein alphacool nexxxos passt. Die EK mit 130mm nicht mehr


----------



## Alumic (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



kC0pter schrieb:


> Die Kreisläufe zu trennen macht eher weniger Sinn ( erst vielleicht bei Dual-Cpu und Quad-Sli Konfigs ).
> Weil sonst hast du dann nämlich zwei unterschiedliche Kühlflächen und dann ist es möglich, dass du für CPU viel zu viel hast, was dann bei den Grakas fehlt.
> Lieber alles in einen, das geht schon klar
> 
> Hast dir schonmal das TT x9 angeschaut? Sieht etwas exotischer aus (ich finds nice ), aber da beokmmst du auch richtig viel unter.



Anfangs war ich auch am überlegen ob ich nen Cube möchte, aber viele waren schlichtweg zu klein für meine Bedürfnisse. Aber dass man das sogar stapeln kann ist ja genial


----------



## Alumic (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Hab ich ähnlich nur, das ich oben einen 420er habe. Etwas größere Fläche und ein Lüfter gespart
> 
> Unten darf der Radiator max 127mm breit sein, ein alphacool nexxxos passt. Die EK mit 130mm nicht mehr



Ich nehme mal an, dass du das Phantek Primo nutzt, ja?

Also oben 'nen 420er und unten ebenfalls nen 420? Oder wie ist da deine Konfiguration?


----------



## Narbennarr (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Oben 420, unten "nur" 480.
Unten passt keiner 420er 

Muss dazu sagen das auch ne ziemliche oversized Lösung ist. Hatte Bock zu basteln und hätte ich nicht das Set gestellt bekommen, ich hätte ich nicht noch in den 420er investiert


----------



## kC0pter (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Ja, das gibts auch wenn gewünscht, in der kleineren Version X2 (auch stapelbar).
Da passt leider nur ein µATX-Board rein, aber für Dual-SLI gibt es da auch sehr gute Boards. Und wenn die es dann richtig edel machen willst, stackst du ein zweites x2 oben drauf und machst da den WaKü Kram rein


----------



## Alumic (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



kC0pter schrieb:


> Ja, das gibts auch wenn gewünscht, in der kleineren Version X2 (auch stapelbar).
> Da passt leider nur ein µATX-Board rein, aber für Dual-SLI gibt es da auch sehr gute Boards. Und wenn die es dann richtig edel machen willst, stackst du ein zweites x2 oben drauf und machst da den WaKü Kram rein



Das größte Problem, was ich mit den Gehäusen habe, ist dass es ich keine Möglichkeit sehe die ganzen Kabel sinnvoll zu verstecken. Bei Big Towern kann man das ganze schön hinter dem Mainboard verstecken. Da das aber beim dem X9 horizontal im Gehäuse steht fällt das weg. 
Auf den Fotos zum X9 sieht man, dass da andauernt Lüfter in der Front platziert werden um den Kabelsalat zu verstecken. Aber Lüfter an einer Luft-undurchlässigen aber dafür durchsichtigen Platte zu montieren erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich und wirkt ein wenig unsinnig.

EDIT: Ein Foto zum Veranschaulichen wovon ich spreche: http://www.techspot.com/articles-info/1050/images/Image_27S.jpg


----------



## kC0pter (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



Alumic schrieb:


> Das größte Problem, was ich mit den Gehäusen habe, ist dass es ich keine Möglichkeit sehe die ganzen Kabel sinnvoll zu verstecken. Bei Big Towern kann man das ganze schön hinter dem Mainboard verstecken. Da das aber beim dem X9 horizontal im Gehäuse steht fällt das weg.
> Auf den Fotos zum X9 sieht man, dass da andauernt Lüfter in die Front platziert werden um den Kabelsalat zu verstecken. Aber Lüfter an einer Luft-undurchlässigen aber dafür durchsichtigen Platte zu montieren erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich und wirkt ein wenig unsinnig.
> 
> EDIT: Ein Foto zum Veranschaulichen wovon ich spreche: http://www.techspot.com/articles-info/1050/images/Image_27S.jpg


Ja stimmt, da hast du schon recht. aber ich finde, wenn man ein von Cablemod unterstütztes PSU hat, dann macht das nix. Ich finde, die Kabel von Cablemod können sich schon sehen lassen und der Rest, was sich da zusammen "salatet", kann man unter dem mainboard verstecken da.

Gut, das mit den Lüftern hab ich auch noch nicht ganz verstanden, wieso das so ist.


----------



## Alumic (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Weißt du zufällig was für eine Wasserkühlung die auf dem Foto benutzen um die Grafikkarten zu kühlen? Das schaut mir so aus, als wenn der Custom-Kühler von Asus noch immer drauf ist und die nur die Backplate kühlen?


----------



## kC0pter (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



Alumic schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig was für eine Wasserkühlung die auf dem Foto benutzen um die Grafikkarten zu kühlen? Das schaut mir so aus, als wenn der Custom-Kühler von Asus noch immer drauf ist und die nur die Backplate kühlen?


Das ist die Asus Poseidon Serie, das ist sozusagen ein "Hybrid"-Kühler. Da ist ein Wasserkühlblock drauf der aber auch eine ganz normale luftkühlung drauf hat.
https://www.asus.com/de/Graphics-Cards/ROG_POSEIDONGTX780P3GD5/


----------



## Alumic (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



kC0pter schrieb:


> Das ist die Asus Poseidon Serie, das ist sozusagen ein "Hybrid"-Kühler. Da ist ein Wasserkühlblock drauf der aber auch eine ganz normale luftkühlung drauf hat.
> https://www.asus.com/de/Graphics-Cards/ROG_POSEIDONGTX780P3GD5/



Ah ok schade ^^ Ist dann für mich leider uninteressant. Hatte gehofft, dass das eine Nachrüst-Lösung ist. Mir wird definitiv das Herz bluten, wenn ich das schöne Kühlerdesign von Msi abschrauben darf


----------



## kC0pter (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Ich würde sowieso nicht solche Hybrid kühler nehmen, da diese oftmals aus Alu sind und deshalb sich mit den anderen Kupferteilen nicht vertragen (galvanisches Element). Also ich finde, eine schöner Kühlblock für Liquid Cooling sieht auch richtig nice aus, vor allem wenn sie wie im X9 oder X2 liegend verbaut sind.


----------



## Alumic (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Hab mir schon gedacht, dass so eine Hybrid-Lösung nur halbgar sein wird. Schade!

Wie schließe ich denn so eine Pumpe an diesen AGB an? Bzw. Die hat ja scheinbar nur einen Anschluß? ôo


----------



## kC0pter (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Für die Pumpe brauchst du einen entsprechenden Aufsatz/ Deckel, wie bei einer Laing.
Aquacomputer Pumpenadapter für D5-Pumpen, kompatibel mit aqualis, G1/4 | D5 Aufsätze | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany Das wäre ein entsprechender Aufsatz


----------



## Trash123 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Schau da mal rein, was dir mit ihren Tt X9 alles machen:

Thermaltake Core X Case Owners Club: X1, X2, X9, X9 Snow Ed.


----------



## Alumic (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Schau da mal rein, was dir mit ihren Tt X9 alles machen:
> 
> Thermaltake Core X Case Owners Club: X1, X2, X9, X9 Snow Ed.



Danke für den Link! Da wird auch die Problematik angesprochen, dass die Positionierung der Lüft wie auf diesem Bild nur als Sichtschutz des Kabelsalats dient "most of it comes from the open areas at the back and front of the case. Its more about blocking the view of unsightly wires than anything else". Sowas find ich persönlich nicht ganz so gut durchdacht Seitens TT.

EDIT: Ansonsten finde ich das Gehäuse echt klasse. Die Anordnung des Mainboards ist mal was anderes. So sieht man die Grafikkarte mal als Ganzes und nicht so wie sonst üblich nur im Profil. Momentan schwanke ich zwischen dem 900D und dem TT X9 im Doppelpack. Das Enthoo Prime gefällt mir durch das Layout im Inneren nicht wirklich.


----------



## Trash123 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Zwei X9??? Was willst du denn alles einbauen?
Mit ein bisschen Geduld und Erfindungsreichtum kann mal die Kabel auch verstecken


----------



## Alumic (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Zwei X9??? Was willst du denn alles einbauen?



In die Obere Etage kommen dann zwei AGBs und zwei Radiatoren. Das Wasser kann dann mit der Schwerkraft in den unteren Teil fließen und die Hardware kühlen und unten versteckt kommt dann die Pumpe hin, die den ganzen Spaß wieder nach oben befördert


----------



## Trash123 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Nun ja, jeder nach seinem Geschmack...hast du schon eine Ecke im Zimmer für den Turm ausgesucht?


----------



## Alumic (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Nun ja, jeder nach seinem Geschmack...hast du schon eine Ecke im Zimmer für den Turm ausgesucht?



Ich hab gelesen, dass ein X9 bereits 18kg auf die Waage bringen soll ôo Das allein wird schon nen Kampf werden.  Ansonsten kommt oben auf die Spitze das Auge Saurons drauf und fertig ist mein Herr der Ringe PC-Cosplay


----------



## Trash123 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Kannst ja dann mal paar Bilder posten


----------



## Alumic (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Werde ich auf jeden Fall machen  Ich werde ohnehin erstmal alle Teile zusammensuchen müssen, die ich für die Wasserkühlung benötige. Da wird noch ein wenig Zeit vergehen bis ich mich vollständig in die Thematik eingelesen habe bevor ich mich mit meinen Griffeln daran traue


----------



## Narbennarr (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



kC0pter schrieb:


> Für die Pumpe brauchst du einen entsprechenden Aufsatz/ Deckel, wie bei einer Laing.
> Aquacomputer Pumpenadapter für D5-Pumpen, kompatibel mit aqualis, G1/4 | D5 Aufsätze | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany Das wäre ein entsprechender Aufsatz



Klugscheiß die D5 ist auch eine Laing 

Ne stimmt schon, auf eine D5 kannst kommt genau wie auf eine DDC ein Deckel, gibts auch in verschiedenen Varianten.
Super Kombi:
Alphacool VPP655 - Single Edition | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany (Stufe 1-2 reicht locker, oder halt PWM Variante) + Alphacool HF D5 TOP - Plexi G1/4 - (VPP655/TPP644/MCP655) V.2 | D5 Aufsätze | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany (gibts auch in Schwarz)


----------



## Alumic (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Klugscheiß die D5 ist auch eine Laing
> 
> Ne stimmt schon, auf eine D5 kannst kommt genau wie auf eine DDC ein Deckel, gibts auch in verschiedenen Varianten.
> Super Kombi:
> Alphacool VPP655 - Single Edition | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany (Stufe 1-2 reicht locker, oder halt PWM Variante) + Alphacool HF D5 TOP - Plexi G1/4 - (VPP655/TPP644/MCP655) V.2 | D5 Aufsätze | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany (gibts auch in Schwarz)



Funktioniert die von dir genannte Kombi mit so einem runden  AGB oder muss ich dafür dann auch noch diesen Adapter kaufen?

EDIT: Macht es einen Unterschied ob ich 1/2" oder 3/8" Schlaüche nehme?


----------



## Alumic (17. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Wäre wer von euch so frei und schaut mal über meinen Merkzettel? Frage bezüglich der Anschlüsse: Ich hab für die von mir ausgesuchten PETG Rohre keine 90° winkel gefunden (16/12mm). Nimmt man da dann die nächste größere oder kleine Passungsgröße?

EDIT: Link korrigiert


----------



## kC0pter (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Auf deinem Merkzettel ist nur das Liquid drauf .

Edit: Bei Hard-Tubes brauchst du doch keine 90° Anschlüsse, die biegst du dir zurecht auf 90°. Außerdem bremsen zu viele 90° Anschlüsse den Durchfluss.


----------



## Alumic (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Verdammt unfähig den richtigen Link zu posten   Merkzettel das hier dürfte nun der richtige sein.


----------



## chapchap (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

nope, auch nur das Liquid drin


----------



## Alumic (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Alter Schwede. Na gut, ich gebe mich meinen überragenden Link-Künsten geschlagen.  Jetzt gibt's nen Screenshot. Brauche ich bei dieser Pumpe diesen Zusatzadapter, damit die auf den AGB passt oder funktioniert dieser Adapter als Anschlusstück zum AGB? Ist der Anschluss für die Rohre der richtige oder fehlt da noch was? 

@kCopter Sicher, dass es keine 90° Anschlüsse gibt? Ich hab solche schon oft gesehen, nur finde ich keine bei Aquatuning. Ich würde ungern nur mit Do-It-Yourself-Winkeln arbeiten.

Edit: Hoffentlich richtige Verlinkungen hinzugefügt


----------



## kC0pter (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

.... Der Link zum Screenshot gibt bei mir ein Imgur-Fehler


----------



## kC0pter (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Welche CPU soll denn gekühlt werden?
Ich stell gerade ein Beispiel-Warenkorb zusammen, da wäre das nicht schlecht zu wissen 

Edit: Für die Sli-Konfig, wie willst du die Karten dann betreiben? Slot 1 und 3?


----------



## Alumic (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Ich leg mich heute am besten einfach wieder ins Bett. 

Ich hab den Link zu Imgur nochmal korrigiert. Geht's jetzt? Cpu ist ein i7 6700K


----------



## kC0pter (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Es gibt sicherlich 90° Anschlüsse ... irgendwo ... nur leider nicht auf Aquatuning 
Aber selbstgemacht sehen die doch sowieso besser aus.


----------



## kC0pter (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Okay hab hier mal einen Basic-Warenkorb erstellt, wobei da noch Optionale Kleinigkeiten fehlen, wie z.B. Lüftersteuerung, Y-Kabel für Lüfter, ein möglicher zusätzlicher Radi, die Mandrel Kits, das Lineal, eine Heatgun und was mir sonst nicht einfällt, aber dir vielleicht:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Edit: Was mir nicht einfällt  : Ein zweiter AGB ist auch nicht drin (hattest da mal was erwähnt  )
Oder ein Entgrater und ein Silikonschlauch.


----------



## Alumic (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



kC0pter schrieb:


> Okay hab hier mal einen Basic-Warenkorb erstellt, wobei da noch Optionale Kleinigkeiten fehlen, wie z.B. Lüftersteuerung, Y-Kabel für Lüfter, ein möglicher zusätzlicher Radi, die Mandrel Kits, das Lineal, eine Heatgun und was mir sonst nicht einfällt, aber dir vielleicht:
> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Edit: Was mir nicht einfällt  : Ein zweiter AGB ist auch nicht drin (hattest da mal was erwähnt  )
> Oder ein Entgrater und ein Silikonschlauch.



Super, das hat mir schon sehr geholfen! Diese Anschraubtülle besteht aus zwei Teilen ja? Also ein Teil auf dem ich das Rohr draufstülpe und der andere Teil mit dem ich das ganze dann fixieren kann? Ich bin mir nämlich nicht sicher ob ich auf der Seite zweimal das selbe Stück in zwei Ansichten sehe oder zwei verschiedene Teilstücke.


----------



## kC0pter (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Die Ansicht ist einmal von vorne und einmal von hinten, aber die besteht soweit ich weiß schon aus zwei Teilen. Ich würde mir dazu an deiner Stelle ein paar How-To's durchlesen und anschauen. Es kann sein, dass ich Dinge nicht weiß, wie zum Beispiel, ob sie verklebt werden oder nicht (es gibt welche die werden mit einem speziellen uv-aushärtendem Acrylkleber geklebt).
Wie gesagt an dem Warenkorb kann auch noch alles verändert werden. GPU-Kühler z.B. wenn du einen mit klarer Plexischeibe haben willst (nimm den von Watercool dann ) oder andere Pumpe bzw deine Pumpe vom AGB trennen (die ist nämlich nicht entkoppelt an dem AGB und das vibriert sicher wie sau ) etc.


----------



## Alumic (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

In der Kompatibilätsliste für den GPU-Kühler ist meine Karte in roter Schrift als "Custom" aufgeführt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der damit dann nicht kompatibel ist und ich mir selber was schustern müsste?  

Edit: Hab eine  Alternative von EK gefunden. Gibt es 'nen nennenswerten Unterschied zwischen einem reinen Nickel-Kühler und einem der aus Nickel und Acetal besteht? Also abgesehen von der Optik meine ich.


----------



## kC0pter (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Welche karte hast du denn genau?
Nein gibt es nicht, bei dem einen ist ein undurchsichtiger Acetal-Deckel drauf und bei dem anderen ein durchsichtiger Plexi-Deckel.
Aber gibt es keine Kupfer-Variante dort ?


----------



## Alumic (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Ich habe die 980ti Gaming 6G von Msi.  Nach einer Kupfervariante habe ich auch schon geschaut aber nichts gefunden. Solange die mir kein Aluminium andrehen und ich mir eine galvanische "Zeitbombe" baue  Spaß beiseite. Der Unterschied der Wärmeleitfähigkeit zwischen Kupfer und Nickel ist leider schon ziemlich groß.


----------



## kC0pter (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Wärmekapazität ist nur beim Liquid wichtig, bei dem Material ist die Wärmeleitfähigkeit entscheident.
Und Kupfer und Nickel ist natürlich besser als Alu, aber Kupfer-only ist halt immer noch besser, weil auch bei Kupfer + Nickel über lange Zeit schlecht sein kann.

Edit: Hab gerade nachgelesen, das über lange Zeit stimmt nicht. Der Block ist mit einer galvanischen Schicht überzogen und schützt das Kupfer, das darunter liegt.


----------



## Alumic (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*



kC0pter schrieb:


> Wärmekapazität ist nur beim Liquid wichtig, bei dem Material ist die Wärmeleitfähigkeit entscheident.
> Und Kupfer und Nickel ist natürlich besser als Alu, aber Kupfer-only ist halt immer noch besser, weil auch bei Kupfer + Nickel über lange Zeit schlecht sein kann.



Ja, habe es auch im Nachhinein noch korrigiert, da ich das durcheinander geworfen hatte.  

Hoffentlich kommt da in naher Zukunft noch eine Kupfer-Lösung. Ansonsten werde ich zwei Kreisläufe realisieren damit ich langsam mal anfangen kann zu basteln


----------



## kC0pter (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Also die Nickel Variante kannst du bedenktenlos nehmen. Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit macht da nichts aus, da dass ja nur eine hauchdünne Schicht ist.


----------



## Alumic (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Ok, alles klar! So Gehäuse ist bestellt. Wird ein 900D von Corsair. Das X9 von TT hat mich dann doch nicht gänzlich überzeugen können. Wenn das da ist werde ich mal das Mainboard einbauen und schauen wie ich in etwa die Rohre verlege und dann bei Aquatuning bestellen.


----------



## kC0pter (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Beim 900D musst du von der Radigröße schauen, die reinpassen. Es kann nämlich sein, dass die, die in dem Warenkorb sind, nicht passen.
Und wenns geht, dann nimm 420er anstatt 480er .


----------



## Alumic (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Das sind die möglichen Plätze für Radiatoren:

1x max. 360/240 mm (Vorderseite)
1x max. 140/120 mm (Rückseite)
1x max. 480/420 mm (unten links; mit Netzteil max. 280/240 mm)
1x max. 480/420 mm (unten rechts; mit Netzteil max. 280/240 mm)
1x max. 480/420 mm (Deckel)

Ich denke mal, dass ich einen 420er in den Deckel packe und den andere unten versteckt. Evtl. auch unten einen 480er damit der bündig mit dem Gehäuse abschließt. Die theoretische Radiator-Fläche unterscheidet sich ja nur minimal zwischen 480 und 420. 


Hier mal ein Bild wie ich mir das vorstelle: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kC0pter (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Naja dir Radi Fläche unterscheidet sich nicht nur theoretisch und drei 140er lüfter sind leiser als vier 120er 
Ich würde dann an deiner stelle auf die andere Seite am Boden noch einen Dual-Radi, dann hättest du genug Kühlung auch für OC.


----------



## Alumic (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Also sodass ich insgesamt 3 Radiatoren im Gehäuse habe oder den oberen 420er weglassen?


----------



## kC0pter (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Nene schon 3 [emoji1]. Du brauchst 7x 120er Kühlfläche minimum ohne OC. Und ich denke schon, dass du ein wenig ocen willst.


----------



## Alumic (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Ok  Wie schaut das aus mit den Widerständen der Radiatoren? Muss ich mir da sorgen um die Pumpe machen, dass die irgendwann schlapp macht und eine größere her muss? Ist ja auch immerhin ein gutes Stück Rohrleitung was dazwischen verlegt werden will.


----------



## kC0pter (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Die schafft das ja, aber ich Würde eine laing oder eheim einbauen. Persönliche Präferenzen [emoji6] [emoji1]


----------



## Alumic (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Sollte ich auf irgendwelche Werte achtgeben bei der Pumpenauswahl? Hab hier  z.B. eine Laing die 900 l/h schafft und eine andere Laing die nur 600 l/h pumpt.  

Hast du bei dir ein zusätzliches Noiseblocker-Gehäuse für die Pumpe verbaut?


----------



## kC0pter (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Ich hab ein Gehäuse, in dem die drin sitzt und unten drunter ein shoggy zum entkoppeln. Ansonsten ist die pumpe viel zu laut.


----------



## kC0pter (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Die beste Pumpe ist eigentlich die Eheim, weil die hat noch eine Software zur Regulation dabei und ist aquabus fähig.


----------



## Trash123 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Beratung Wasserkühlung*

Ich persönlich habe seit über 6 Jahren eine Innovatek HPPS+ (Eheim-Basis) im Case. Nicht zu hören und bisher keinerlei Probleme...


----------

